# I got hired as a hostess.....terrified.



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

I got hired as a hostess and I start tomorrow.

I am terrified. I took the job because my family thinks interacting with others will help my anxiety.....sure it might help in the long run but the first few months of starting a new job + interacting with others will suck!!!

I am TRYING to stay positive but I truly know myself the best :/. Crap. I can't just quit or not start because I really need to build my resume...get professional references etc. crap. Life. . .has anyone else worked in a restaurant with anxiety before??


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no, but i wanted to wish you good luck and say i think it's really great you are trying this. i admire you for doing it.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

No... But for some odd reason, I've always wanted to work in a restaurant or cafe... probably because I love food so much. Lol. Well, I would think you have to greet guests and show them their table. Get their money and say thank you when they leave. Maybe answer phone calls for reservations, etc. Not too hard to do; I'm sure you'll do fine!! Think of the the possible positive outcomes and things you can derive from this experience. Yes, the first few months will be hard but give it past 3 months at least (for the resume booster)! If you don't like the place, you can always look for another job while you are at that one. Good luck...


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I agree... I am hoping I like it but if I don't I can just stick it out for 3-6 months....I am getting hired because they are expecting to be very busy over the holidays. . .

I could never be a server. My SA controls that decision entirely, plus I drop things. Anyway thanks for the kind words


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

I work in real estate. At first it was really difficult but now I usually don't get nervous for showings. One benefit is at the end of the day, I usually feel fulfilled with my interaction with people for the day. I'm also more comfortable in situations where I'm meeting people for the first time. I bet being a hostess is similar.

You will do great and benefit from more than just gaining professional references, resume building. Just stick to it and rely on your professionalism at first to help ease your anxiety. As you go on, it will be easier and easier.


----------



## bear89 (Oct 19, 2013)

That is really cool that you have even taken the steps to get this job. I tried being a waitress for a day. I was working in a restaurant as a kitchenhand and they said to me why don't you have a go at doing front of house. Arghh it was so nerve racking. I think I fell over, dropped a tray of wine glasses and upset someone because I said do you want trim milk or "normal" milk lol It was a bit of a fail. I think I wouldn't have liked it anyway it's way too fast paced for me. But if you can do it that is awesome. Good luck I'm sure you will be great.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I worked at a job for a year that was in a small, busy store on my college campus. Lots of interaction with people and co workers. I was really scared but it ended up really helping my social anxiety. It's difficult at first, but you can work past it  I would say good luck but you don't even need it


----------

